# Kempton show purchases (post here)



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Share your new purchases from Kempton show 2010!!


----------



## finnj002 (May 16, 2009)

*bearded dragon*










from where dragons dwell

only have a pic of it that they have coz i havnt recieved it yet. coming to me by courier.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Nothing for me  Really regret not getting anything now!


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

bargain purchases for me
2009female 100% het albino









2009 Male 100%het albino









both with paperwork
for a bargain price of




wait for it


£150


----------



## Greg_E (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm not allowed anything more as I'm going to Uni in a year, but seeing the prices and the range of herps available it seems events like that are the place to buy


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

got a gargoyle gecko and a female mojave :2thumb:

although thought the show was gona be bigger, but it was still a good show


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

I got a 11"x11" heatmat - 1 length of 6mm glass runner - i small water bowl and 1 free tub of crickets - not bad for a 180 mile round trip :devil: i hoped to come home with something with 4 legs and a tail


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

This is the little CB10 Spider Royal my partner and I picked up :flrt: Little stunner :no1: (sorry for rubbish pic! stupid camera phone!)


----------



## kimg (Jan 15, 2010)

*show*

we got a dwarf boa baby £70 from caz and 2 corns for £75 both about 2 1/2 years old from another stall not sure of his name


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

A Trio of Uromastyx Geyri and a Pair of Sudanese Uromastyx to go with our other trio...... :flrt:


----------



## piercy (Jan 6, 2010)

Male Mojave Royal


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

monkfish2uk said:


> A Trio of Uromastyx Geyri and a Pair of Sudanese Uromastyx to go with our other trio...... :flrt:


Oooo jealous, who did you get those off?


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i got some viv decor for my royal and

">

">

this adorable house snake.


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Zak said:


> Oooo jealous, who did you get those off?


:flrt: them too.........Kim bought them for me bless her....

dont know his name but gave his contact details.....he was selling all his Uros and is doing boas now....his name is Dudley :2thumb:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

I bought a male blood hypo leopard gecko and 2 adult female super hypo tang geckos wernt over impressed with the show at all.


----------



## batcode (Apr 4, 2010)

*i got*

my first show and was great althougth was bit disapointed as didnt get much on my list i still came home with

2 cresties
fat tailed gecko
hypo leo female
2 house snakes het for albino
albino hose
grey band king
pueblen milk
pair kenyan sand boas
8 stunning corns
2 differnet cockroach colonys
spider and scorpian 

in all great day only spent £280 was great well done and thank you all who made possible cant wait for next will try post pics tomorrow:no1::2thumb:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Fir few prebooks picked up 

1 melanistic variable king Uk frst I believe? 
1 variable king sibling to above
1 black milk snake
1 bulls eye bino nelsons 
1 bino nelsons 
1 aurora adult 

and a few corns and royal rehomes and a lav cali i needed from my friends shop on way home LOL


----------



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

I got a few leopard geckos, they were mack snow eclipse, tremper albino eclipse, super snow enigma eclipse. Plus another im unsure of its morph but looks eclipse and its so tiny and my daughter fell in love with her. (pic below but photobucket seems to be down)


----------



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

You got all that and was disapointed you didnt get much?
:lol2: Your an addict :2thumb:



batcode said:


> my first show and was great althougth was bit disapointed as didnt get much on my list i still came home with
> 
> 2 cresties
> fat tailed gecko
> ...


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

They should rename it the leopard gecko show there soo many it's so annoying what a waste of room anyways I only got inverts a Brazilian black, sum mantids sticks, leafs and mites and custom aquaria tanks


----------



## batcode (Apr 4, 2010)

*i got*

lol i did do well no denieng that waited till end got some bargins very happy just fact did say to self only get on list lolbut got carried away would got more if didnt run out money as did see other things lol will start saving for next show thk u all for great day meet some great people goes to show what a great and friendly bunch of people that were there to day


----------



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> They should rename it the leopard gecko show there soo many it's so annoying what a waste of room


I didnt think so, more snakes than anything else??


----------



## batcode (Apr 4, 2010)

*show*

they was some nice stuff there liked the bamboo rats was alot of carpets and royals was hoping to find some tokays lol butwas a great show next years will be great specily after the good response and turn out luckily i was at the front lol but filled up quick hope kidderminster be good if can raise the cash lol


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

batcode said:


> they was some nice stuff there liked the bamboo rats was alot of carpets and royals was hoping to find some tokays lol butwas a great show next years will be great specily after the good response and turn out luckily i was at the front lol but filled up quick hope kidderminster be good if can raise the cash lol


i saw 3 adults and a table with a load of babeis: victory:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

batcode said:


> my first show and was great althougth was bit disapointed as didnt get much on my list i still came home with
> 
> 2 cresties
> fat tailed gecko
> ...


 
wow nice one :mf_dribble:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

leejay said:


> bargain purchases for me
> 2009female 100% het albino
> image
> 
> ...


I think you were finishing your deal when I was on my way to make an offer on these! Well, just the female, was going to see if he would take £100.00 for her and you were busy paying for them!

Luckily I picked up a 2010 hatchling het albino female from Penfold for £100.00


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

i was not overly impressed with the show, but i did buy a few things from the breeders that i regularly contact, 

i bought a stunning Blood Hypo leopard gecko from david Davies aka welshreptilebreeders, he is loverly, bright and vibrant, i payed #60 for him but i really dont care as money isnt an issue when buying an animal imo.

here is the stunner below, he is a male lol.










i also bought 2 adult female super hypos, 1 is tangerine, and the other could well have stripe in her, i payed #60 for both of them, they are from jason at www.reptilebreeders.co.uk i fully reccomend these.

heres the female with tangerine in her..

sorry bout the blurryness lol.










and heres the female with some stripe in her I think lol.










and i didnt get this one at the show but i bought it from ray hine last week, he is a mack snow bell albino enigma, he has no issues what so ever, he is beautiful and i fully reccomend ray hine to anyone.

here he is....










what do you all think


----------

